# Today I explored the Estepona area



## Kenwhite77 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Today has been a very long and busy day on the road exploring between Marbella and Estepona and in the end travelled down as far as Manilva and Sotogrande. If I knew before I set off this morning I was going to travel this far down I would have packed an overnight bag so I could explore the inland towns as advised to, this is something I will be doing before heading back to the UK as I can imagine the views and scenery are breathtaking. 

I mainly stuck to the coastal towns or at least just very slightly inland to try and cover as much ground as possible. 

In my opinion it feels so different to where I initially started my search in Torremuelle/Benalmadena Pueblo area in a positive way. I personally felt more at home in the Estepona area and is less built up than where I started my search.

I now plan to spend more time down in the Estepona area and will relocate closer to this area in the next few days.

I have had lots of places suggested to visit in this area and is greatfully appreciated.

I now need to get down to important business and if anyone can help me that would be appreciated:-

1. International Schools in Estepona - if you have any inside knowledge please message me. I intend to visit the two internationals schools in the area but always nice if anyone has any knowledge of them.

2. Property agents - I have done a few searches online tonight at 3/4 bed villas in the Estepona area and is barely bringing up any results. Does anyone have any contacts/reputable property agents. Please message me with any contacts.

Since I am spreading my search further south than I first anticipated and did so much research prior to my visit on a different area I am in a less confident position as I am starting over again.

Please can anyone help me out on the pro's and con's of living in the Estepona region. Please don't worry about employment, I am fortunate enough to still be able to run my business in Spain from the UK.

Thank you for your time and I value all comments.

Thanks

Ken


----------



## spanish_lad (Sep 18, 2012)

houses - Spanish property for sale: Find 125,000 Spanish properties for sale - Segundo Mano - MIL ANUNCIOS.COM: segunda mano, anuncios gratis, empleo, contactos, clasificados... ?


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Seems to be a few here - casas y pisos 3 habitaciones en alquiler en estepona, málaga — idealista.com

Also try enalquiler, fotocasa, kyero.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Kenwhite77 said:


> Does anyone have any contacts/reputable property agents.


These agents are highly recommended: Sol Simple Properties and they cover Estepona!


----------



## plf (Oct 16, 2012)

How does the winter climate on the Sol compare to the Costa Brave region ?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

plf said:


> How does the winter climate on the Sol compare to the Costa Brave region ?


Compare average temperatures, rainfall etc here:

Weather Averages for Costa Brava, Spain
Weather Averages for Costa del Sol, Spain


----------

